# 2012 polaris crew 800 clucth help



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

so just got a ranger 800 crew from a friend of ours for the ranch, when takeing off it builds up little rpms then bang kicks into gear after tthat no problem, belt is brand new but when looking at belt, noticed secondary spins good but primary is kinda tuff to turn while the buggy is off and in neutral, sounds like primayyry went bad????


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Did you use a Polaris OEM belt? Thats the only thing to run


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

yes it has a Polaris belt on it, so I orered a new one and a primary clutch since the original primary is very hard to turn


----------

